# [Antivirus] ClamAV ?

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

J'aimerais installer un antivirus sur mon PC, ne serait-ce que pour vérifier les clés USB et disques externes avec des systèmes de fichiers Windows. Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé ClamAV ? Je vois que certains ont eu des problèmes avec cet antivirus...

----------

## Chr0nos

pour ma part je l'utilise sur mes disques de stoquages (deux fois 1to) mis a part que ca met un certain temps a scanner et qu'il ne conais pas tant de virus que ca, ca permet de degrossir, apres c'est aux users sous windaube d'avoir un antis virus digne de ce nom d'installé ^^

----------

